# Puppy pick out tomorrow......



## horton71 (Jan 27, 2018)

Greetings .....

Tomorrow is our day to visit the breeder and pick out our V bitch ( seven in the litter - four bitches available). I am so excited I can hardly sit still.? :big-grin

She will be the second V for us. Her sister will be Lily the Lab, four yrs old. 

Any tips or suggestions in terms of "Puppy picking" would be greatly appreciated. We have spoken with the breeder at length so she can know us better to help pick our new baby but I also hope to draw from the experiences of V owners on the forum. Our last V was a rescue of sorts so we haven't had the pleasure of picking from several pups.

Thank you in advance for your help and advice...... I promise to post picks of her...... 

Hope I'll be able to sleep tonight!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've had better luck letting the breeder get to know me, and them picking the pup.

I'm drawn to hardheaded dogs, so I try and not pick my own.


----------



## horton71 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, TR..... Puppy was selected......


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I know I'm late for this, but...

I made the mistake with my first dog, a Beagle, of choosing the most dominant/feisty pup in the litter. She demanded my attention more than any of the other pups in the litter and I thought it was cute. I loved that dog till the day she died at 13 years old, but man she was a piece of work. Extremely stubborn, no will to please and way too smart for her own good. 

Fast forward to when we picked out our Vizsla, Ruby, and we went with the opposite approach. I had at some point a few years back read some literature in a whelping guide book on temperament testing with pups, so used the knowledge I gained with that in picking out our V. While it was tempting to pick the pup jumping up at the puppy pen gate and yipping for our attention, instead we chose one of the calmer pups sitting towards the back of the litter (11 pups in this litter) and took her out to interact with her. She was calmer than the others, but not too timid and was still playful with us. 

This turned out to be a really good move for us. Our Ruby is still a crazy, goofy, energetic dog, but she's quite calm for a Vizsla. While I was prepared and ready for the typical exercise requirements for a Vizsla, I have to say I am glad that Ruby doesn't need 1-2 hours of off leash exercise at day, etc. She was the perfect pick for our family.

Anyway, congratulations on the choosing of your new family member! Remember, we love puppy pictures.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

any pictures and news about the puppy? would like to virtually meet him/her


----------



## horton71 (Jan 27, 2018)

*Here's Maxine*

Sorry for taking so long to reply....changed phone and provider ......still trying to figure out how things work. 

This was the only pic I could find -- ain't she a cutie?.....I'll definitely have more in a few weeks.......

Thanks again for your replies


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

She is a beauty. Welcome Maxine.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Awe she is cute.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Awesome and great looking pup! 

Yeah, I would let me breeder get to know me and pick. If I had to choose, I would choose the dog with a temperament in the middle. Not the most hyper, attention seeking pup, but not the calmest either. That's just me. I don't want a dog from an already demanding breed to be more so than need be. To . me, that just seems like asking for extra headaches. I, also, don't want a dog that I may have to work harder to train on birds or to gunfire like a calm pup may cause. 

The thing is, each dog is unique within breed standards. Some act atypical of the breed. A pup is a pup and not necessarily what it'll be like as a fully grown and confident dog. Socializing and training are most important to shaping a dog.


----------



## horton71 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm trying to post some pics of Maxine from my phone and am stumped. I can compose the post but can't figure out how to drag and drop an attachment. 

My phone is a Samsung 9, pics are ~2 meg in size in jpg format. I can't see how to get the pic from the gallery to the post. 

Would some kind soul please help this technologically challenged individual ? Thanks very much......


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You should be able to tap the attachment icon. That should take you to your pictures.


----------

